# TPMS Cruze 2018



## cividan (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi, i want to install TPMS on my winter rim but I would in clarifiying something. I wanted to buy aftermarket TPMS sensors but my tire rotatation mechanic told me that the sensors need calibrating. I started googling but didn't found anything about calibration for chevrolet TPMS. I bough an EL-50448 device that I tested when I did my rotation this spring to have the car relearn the tire position. Will this tool work to have the car learn the new Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor or do I need something else? As I imagine the car can only memorize 4 sensor at the time in memory or am I wrong? Any input would be appreciated as I'm pretty new in car mechanic.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You will be fine with the other sensors. The car will relearn the new ones with the reset tool and relearn the old ones upon re-install/relearn.

Each sensor has a specific broadcast code......as you relearn, the TPMS module (in the car) discards the old code and and relearns the new code.
Same will occur when you put the summer wheels back on and relearn.

Rob


----------



## cividan (Oct 17, 2018)

A bit late on my comeback check but thanks, I ordered new TPMS from aliExpress and will report back my result.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would try the TPMS sensors from Ali-express before installation. It is much cheaper to return them without first removing them. Also make sure you get the correct frequency as there are two types.

*EDIT:*
(UJM), 433 MHZ FREQ (XL8); 433MHZ


TPMS: 2011-2017 Chevrolet Cruze​


----------



## cividan (Oct 17, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I would try the TPMS sensors from Ali-express before installation. It is much cheaper to return them without first removing them. Also make sure you get the correct frequency as there are two types.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> (UJM), 433 MHZ FREQ (XL8); 433MHZ
> ...


Well I didn't knew I could try the sensor before installing but what I did is look up the part number on gmpartsdirect.com and them searched aliexpress for that part number and that's what I ordered and after going to the nearby garage to have the TPMS installed I did the relearn with the EL-50448 and all is working fine so I'm doing the happy man dance now as I got everything working for a nice inexpensive amount. 

Thanks


----------



## Breken (May 8, 2021)

Robby said:


> You will be fine with the other sensors. The car will relearn the new ones with the reset tool and relearn the old ones upon re-install/relearn.
> 
> Each sensor has a specific broadcast code......as you relearn, the TPMS module (in the car) discards the old code and and relearns the new code.
> Same will occur when you put the summer wheels back on and relearn.
> ...


Rob i installed winter tires in Nov/2020 with new tpms i purchased at Canadian tire.they had to relearn the system.
I then reinstalled my original tires in May 2021 on my 2018 Chevy cruze and the tpms will not relearn. Does this mean i need the relearn tool?


----------

